# etapa 31KW



## flara (Abr 19, 2007)

olaaa fanaticos del audio. supongo que cuando leais esto os quedareis tan sorprendidos como yo este diseño asegua tener 31KW si si 31.000W RMS de sonido a 2ohm de impedancia el diseño no es cosa mia asik no se si sera real o no pero eso aseguran en la pagina que lo encontre trasteando por ay asik aki cuelgo el diseño por si alguien se anima a montarlo.


----------



## flara (Abr 19, 2007)

aqui os dejo otro diseño mas normalito es una etapa k entrega como maximo 5200W con a 2 ohm que ya es algo mas normal. si alguien se anima con alguno de los dos diseños k nos valla contando k tal


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 19, 2007)

Menuda estufa de 5200w, eso es igualito a dos estufas normales de aire puesta al maximo.
me parece que con un clase D con la mitat de transistores haria la misma faena.


----------



## flara (Abr 19, 2007)

jajaja tenlo por seguro que si k para las giras k agan en invierno algun grupo con etapas de esas frio no van a pasar jajaja


----------



## mcrven (Abr 19, 2007)

Oye flara, dirigiste la pregunta a los amantes del sonido. Deberías dirigirla, más bien, a los amantes del ruido o a los friolentos, como dice tiopepe123.

Según cálculos y los datos del diagrama, se requiere una fuente de +160 V/-160 V con capacida de corriente de 124,5 A efectivos:

W = I cuadrado * R = 31000

I = raíz de 31000/2 = 124,482 A

Una cocina pués. Y será mejor que la de tu casa y, de la mía también. Excelente para el círculo polar ártico, matan dos pájaros de un tiro: Gran sonido (RUIDO) y excelente calefacción. Por lo menos, el cooler está garantizado.

¿De donde será que se sacará la fuente para eso?

Sabes, de repende me recordó al ENIAC: 200 m caudrados de superficie, 200 T de equipo, 18000 válvulas termoiónicas y, de paso, instalado en Los Álamos... Todo eso para lograr hacer algo más que una antigua "Olivetti Divisumma".

Saludos: mcr


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 19, 2007)

es algo imposible de hacer ¿?¿?¿?¿ me quedo la duda me imagino que hay que tener bastante dinero para comprar los componentes 31.000 w que locura se sonoriza una provincia jejejej saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 21, 2007)

¿Otra vez con lo mismo?

Esos diagramas ya fueron estudiados hace un largo tiempo en el foro y el resultado fue "más vale tener muchos amplificador pequeños.

El amplificador sería tan largo como una mesa.  

Saludos


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

es una locula . . . no tiene ningun sentido . . . pero eso si . . . el dia que me gane la loteria, tenga mi casa y mi coleccion de DODGE 1500 GTX y Challenger . . .  lo armo jejeje . . . 

que locura . . . cables del grosor de un dedo para el parlante nomas . . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO, otra vez no por favor !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15246.html


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 20, 2008)

Siguiendo con la linea de estas locuras.

PD: Cualquier duda me preguntan-  



ES DE BROMA. NO ES REAL.


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 20, 2008)

JAJA      Se te olvidó 'el cooler' 







y no dejen de ajustarlo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html


----------



## ask123 (Ene 21, 2008)

10 faradios? me imagina cuando queden cargados, y esa valvula se consige? cuanto costaria?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 21, 2008)

jaja bien pablo16 alcansa con ese, vamos muchachos aver si aportan para terminar este amplificador.

PD: Loco es experimental. jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2008)

esos 31KW se kedan cortos jeje. me imagino, todo un horno para hacer la pizza mas grande y potente de todo el mundo.

Yo pienso que es imposible consegir tanta corriente para tal amplificador, tendrias que colgarte de una hidroelectrica para el maximo rendimiento.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 7, 2008)

Hace falta seguir delirando?

Estudiando ingenieria quimica conocí un pequeño aparato llamado desfibrilador industrial, el cual se utiliza para deshacer trozos de madera para conseguir la fibra de las mismas y hacer celulosa para papel. este pequeño aparato en una planta piloto destilaba una potencia de 40.000 vatios. conectado a trifasica, y con una corriente maxima de 100 amperes arrancaba para luego disminuir un poco esa corriente de consumo.

muchachos no deliremos mas.


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2008)

ahhgrrrrrrrrrrrrrr no mas por favorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
si quieren este amplificador pongan un equipo electrogeno en su casa por que si no se te muere todo ademas el transformador? que usa uno gigante 
salu2


----------

